# carb replacement zenith or marvel ?



## greenfield (Dec 28, 2011)

am considering replacing carbs on some older case tractors numbers 500B,320,and 530. have seen online that replacing a marvel schebler carb with a zenith carb has improved performance and starting for some owners . does anyone have any experience or thoughts on this ?


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

greenfield said:


> am considering replacing carbs on some older case tractors numbers 500B,320,and 530. have seen online that replacing a marvel schebler carb with a zenith carb has improved performance and starting for some owners . does anyone have any experience or thoughts on this ?


Zenith used to make good carburetors for cars, IDK if they are any good for tractors


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I wouldn't hesitate to use Zenith. Have a Case skid steer on its second Zenith. Engine has over 13,000 hours.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

I had two Farmall A's once, one with a Zenith carb and one with a Marvel Schebler. Give me the Zenith every day: much easier to start and just generally seemed to run better.

Roger


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Another vote for zenith here. They just work, like a carb should!


----------



## greenfield (Dec 28, 2011)

looks like so far zenith carbs have it . very helpful comment Roger about better starting and run better !


----------

